# New Dell Laptop



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

Whoo Hoo! I'm surfing the PB on my new Dell XPS M1530 Laptop, courtesy of my employer. This thing is way cool! My desktop is jealous.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 24, 2008)

congradulations.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 24, 2008)

Those are nice computers. When my Inspiron 6000 that I bought a couple of years ago dies I'll probably buy something like that.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

It has a dual-core processor, 4 gigs of ram, accelerated graphics card. It doesn't even strain in the least running our CAD program.  I believe work will be fun again.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 24, 2008)

*Envy is a sin, envy is a sin, coveting is wrong...*



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Whoo Hoo! I'm surfing the PB on my new Dell XPS M1530 Laptop, courtesy of my employer. This thing is way cool! My desktop is jealous.




Where can I get me an employer like that!?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Whoo Hoo! I'm surfing the PB on my new Dell XPS M1530 Laptop, courtesy of my employer. This thing is way cool! My desktop is jealous.
> ...



I'm not telling.


----------

